# Agri-Fab Broadcast Spreader



## Bills9935 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Agri-Fab Broadcast Spreader for JD D110 Tractor*

I got an Agri-Fab broadcast spreader recently for my JD D110 and want to know what everyone else's opinion is about them and if I made the right choice? If you don't know about Agri-Fab spreaders you can go to this link: www.agri-fab.com - Spreaders.

I also posted a video of my little girl pulling it around with her tractor: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck3Y1ZqeU_o]‪Little Girl Riding John Deere Tractor‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I dont have a spreader but but i have a agri-fab aerator their equipment is pretty good.. I have had this aerator for about 4 years now, and it is still in good shape..


----------



## jamiebell (Aug 21, 2011)

How much did you got it for? I am in the market for an aerator these days though and would love to check out the quality of Agri-Fab aerator, my local tool rental at home depot is offering me a good deal with there aerator/over-seeder but I am not sure if I should go for a used one or buy a new one.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jamiebell said:


> How much did you got it for? I am in the market for an aerator these days though and would love to check out the quality of Agri-Fab aerator, my local tool rental at home depot is offering me a good deal with there aerator/over-seeder but I am not sure if I should go for a used one or buy a new one.



I got it at Lowes for $188.99 it is a core style aerator, and best i remember its a 48". I put to 2- 45lb weights on it, and with its weight it is 200lbs total it works pretty good. It will pull out 2.5 to 3" core plugs for air, water, seed, etc to get into the soil.


----------



## Beemertom (Oct 5, 2004)

Bills9935 said:


> I got an Agri-Fab broadcast spreader recently for my JD D110 and want to know what everyone else's opinion is about them and if I made the right choice? If you don't know about Agri-Fab spreaders you can go to this link: www.agri-fab.com - Spreaders.
> 
> I also posted a video of my little girl pulling it around with her tractor: ‪Little Girl Riding John Deere Tractor‬&rlm; - YouTube


Take it back and get your money back.
I purchased a Sears pull-behind broadcast spreader about 6 years ago. It is a model 486.243221 made by AGRIFAB. It was their least expensive pull-behind model (I think I paid about $79 for it)
It is undoubtedly the WORST PIECE OF GARBAGE I have ever bought from Sears. I should have returned it when I had the chance.
First of all, I have gone through 3 gearboxes and 4 control lever assemblies, plus the bottom flow control gate 2 times and new axle assemblies 2x.. These parts are cheap plastic and THEY WILL BREAK

I kept replacing parts because they were cheap and easy to get. Trouble is, they were absolutely poor quality. Example: I just replaced the control lever and the flow control gate. The first time I used the spreader with these new parts, THEY ALL BROKE whithin a half hour. The control lever literally shattered in my hand after I was spreading fertilizer for a half hour. I did not over-tighten anything (careful with plastic!).

The real annoyance is I cannot seem to get through one session spreading without something breaking. I am throwing this frustrating P.O.S away this week. 

Anyone knows who makes a GOOD one? I am through for the season, but next Spring I will be at it again. I am fertilizing a ~1 acre lawn and using a Craftsman GT-5000 tractor.


----------

